# growth on goldfish [urgent]



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

I received phone call from my dad who was really sad because two of his beloved goldfish were found dead in his tank (had for years and years, they were big fish!)

I've come over to look at the tank and two remaining fish and one of them has growths on him I cannot identify. On one side it looks like a sort of transparent bubble with a black spot in the middle. On his other side he appears to have a lump that has all the colouring of his skin. I have taken photos, but the fish was not co-operating and has a big tank so kept hiding and turning, the only photos i got usable were of transparent lump and they are dubious quality at best!

http://1drv.ms/1FsKsf4

http://1drv.ms/1GTvFZL

the other fish has no lumps i can see.

i have used my api test kit and he has an ammonia problem, I actually think his filter is failing. I'm going to do a water change now. But theres something else, in the test tube of water i took for testing ammonia the water has like.. dont know how to describe.. it seems like stringy particles in it that move slower than you'd ever expect, like I can turn test tube upside down and these "things" take a few seconds to resettle. Moves a bit like oil, but is white and stringy. Anyone know what THAT is?

Should I medicate this tank with anything?

Thanks for your time


edit:

after writing post I looked at test tube again and now i cant see the stringy particles I mentioned and im begining to even doubt myself about their existance completely.. but i swear..


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

parasites?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Can you take him in to a local fish store? I would isolate, treat the tank for worms. I know that my LFS owner cares, and does have good treatments. She has had some koi go through there with bad injuries and put some kind of vasaline stuff on them and it healed. There is sulphur, there are antibiotics.

In an ideal situation, you might take it to a vet. Goldfish are treated at vetrenarians all the time.


----------

